# Sticky  Posting of eBay links



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Please note that with immediate effect, the posting of eBay links in the For Sale section, which is only allowed if the eBay listing belongs to the member posting the link, must now include a fixed price offer to TT Forum members.

This is to prevent this section being used as an auction site. Please note that if doing this you should include in your eBay listing the fact that you have advertised elsewhere and reserve the right to withdraw the item from sale on eBay. Alternatively, you could include a "Buy it now" price as the fixed forum price and benefit from eBay/Paypal protection.


----------

